#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Suvarnabhumi Airport Thai culture and tradition marketing strategy

## dirtydog

*No business like Suvarnabhumi business
*By Woranuj Maneerungsee 
 
Airports of Thailand will launch a four-month programme of Thai culture and tradition at the 125-billion-baht international airport in an effort to encourage passengers to part with more cash.
The seven-million-baht marketing scheme would make air travellers feel very impressed with Thai culture and tradition, said Narongchai Tanachangsaeng, the airport's deputy general manager. This will stimulate them to shop more at the airport, where sales have been sluggish. 

Special activities under the theme "Suvarnabhumi: The Beauty Given and the Impression Received" would help increase the state-run company's revenue, which will likely miss projections this year as fewer passengers fly through Bangkok. The authority projects 45-46 million passengers will enter Suvarnabhumi and Don Muang airports in 2007. 

The Tourism Authority of Thailand has said tourist arrivals will likely fall 300,000 short of its 14.8-million target. Tourists, particularly from Asia, have serious concerns over safety problems in the deep South and Bangkok. 

Besides showing off Thai culture, the special campaign will also celebrate the fact that airport staff have served almost 27 million people since Suvarnabhumi opened its doors last September. 

The special activities under the banner "Suvarnabhumi Airport: The Gateway to Asia" will be held within five zones. They are the Departure Passenger Hall, East Pavilion, West Pavilion, Transit Passenger Hall and Arrival International Passenger Hall. 

Each zone will have its own special activity. For example, the Departure Passenger Hall will feature something called "Lucky Passenger", a performance on a circular stage with a diameter of three metres that spins 360 degrees. 

Lucky passengers can enjoy special Thai dances while they are checking in. When they are not spinning, the dancers will pose as wax dummies for photos.

Bangkok Post

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What a crock of shit!

----------


## Boon Mee

Does the roof still leak?

----------


## Spin

what about some BJ / ST bars for passengers waiting for international departures?

Some ST rooms for teerak rendevous near exit point 3 would be profitable also.

----------


## stroller

Thai "culture", eh?
No Coyote-dancers and shot-time rooms? :bunny3:

----------


## Boon Mee

Yeah, even Schipol (Amsterdam) airport has a brothel.
A "_Lips_" club at Suvarnabhumi would be just the ticket! :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

Maybe Heathrow should think about employing morris dancers, sure that will get the tourists spending their dosh.

----------


## Redrocket

A walking street gogo and some seedy short-time rooms would be good

----------

